# Umlaute in xterm

## Maliboo

Mojn, meine deutschen Umlaute in xterm wollen nicht so richtig. Trotz xterm*font: 7x13euro in .Xdefaults kommt anstatt 'EUR' das '?'. Auch die Ausgabe z.B. einer deutschen manpage verhält sich eigenartig: anstatt der Umlaute erscheint z.B. schwarz unterlegt <FC> anstatt 'ü'. In KDE verhält sich alles normal. 

$LANG=de_DE@EURO

CONSOLEFONT="lat0-16" (/etc/rc.conf)

CONSOLETRANSLATION ist nicht gesetzt.

Wo könnte man da drehen? Sind die Variablen CONSOLEFONT bzw. CONSOLETRANSLATION unter X überhaupt relevant? Fragen über Fragen...  :Wink: 

----------

## mrsteven

Schau dir mal das hier an: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml Unter den Punken 5 und 7 steht was du suchst.

----------

## Maliboo

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> Schau dir mal das hier an: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/guide-localization.xml Unter den Punken 5 und 7 steht was du suchst.

 

Leider nein, exakt nach dieser Anleitung bin ich vorgegangen...  :Neutral: 

----------

